# selectas going into labour



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

omg omg omg...calm....selecta is slowly losing her plug...and i mean slowly...


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

Breathe lol deep breaths you do the breathing she do the pushing lol


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Yay ! Good Luck Selecta :thumbup: x


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

oooh exciting!! Keep us posted. xx


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_goog luck selecta!! finally lol, keep us informed hun xxxxx _


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank the Lord for that! Nearly screamed with excitement! Yay! hope all oes well, keep updatin, I wanna see these baybees!!
x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

shes ok at the moment, im not tho...

no contractions yet...


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

all will be good im sure , ill be checking thread all night


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

think this post is gonna get really busy-- so while you are all busy watching has any one got any ideas for my essay lol -- unfortunately it is not about the anxiety of waiting for kittens to be born-- could of finished it days ago lol


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

kazijay said:


> think this post is gonna get really busy-- so while you are all busy watching has any one got any ideas for my essay lol -- unfortunately it is not about the anxiety of waiting for kittens to be born-- could of finished it days ago lol


no but it could be about stress in waiting and lack of sleep...:001_tt2:


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

true -- i think i would make your self a nice cup of tea and settle in for an anxious few hours-- if Selecta will let you


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

ok, wev just had the runniest poop ever...now shes cleaning herself in her box...got everything to hand...no contractions yet...brave little girl...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

aw kittens...cant wait to see pics


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

shes gone all quiet...that was a massive build up and now shes chilled in her box...lol...


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Aww shes crying now and again...bless her...


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

k first one coming out


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

good girl selecta


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

1st one still in lol...


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

having abit of trouble, feet first, so bear with me


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

how long have the back paws been showing as you might need to give her a bit of a hand if she not had it in a few minutes- a very gentle pull


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Horrah Selecta! Hope she's doing ok!  xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

been showing for ages...i dont want to hurt the legs tho


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

ok had no choice but to pull it out gently head was well stuck...


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

is kitten ok??? sometimes they need that little bit of help she will probably have the rest ok now


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

number 2 coming...may be a while here...


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

well done!! you can add midwife to ya CV now lol


----------



## kateaitken07 (Jul 19, 2009)

oh wow!!! Good luck!!! xxx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

number 1 didnt have a placenta ut:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

2nd out black....7.43pm


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

keep an eye out for the placenta she may have already passed it and eaten it or it may pass with one of the other kittens


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh and I have tuned in for the action and of course the piccies when they appear.
Go for it Selecta, do your mummy proud.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

1st...b&w girl....7.30pm

2nd...black boy...7.43pm


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Oooh ooh finally! 

Love her  Any more yet?


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

at long last this is very exciting cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

Yay 2 down! Anymore you think?!
x


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

she certainly looked too big just to be carrying 2 in the pics unless they are big


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

How exciting!

Well done Selecta, how many has she got now??


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

some pics to keep you going...number 3 on its way out...


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

aww it sounds like you are doing dead well , come on selecta we are right behind you hmy:


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

ellie8024 said:


> she certainly looked too big just to be carrying 2 in the pics unless they are big


I agree, Pix was only a bit bigger, and she had 5...


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

from the look of the pics of the kittens they are quite big so i am guessing 3 or 4 but HOW CUTE ARE THEY!!!! well done selecta


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_aww bless  selecta wins this time lol...come on myny! hows mum doing??_


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

ohh its so exciting


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

3rd 8.07pm...black...girl


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

aww well done mummy .. are you keeping any of the kittens?


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

shes got at least one more...shes just having a wash up...


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

aww well done i bet she is all proud of herself.. and so she should be!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

i was hoping for some different colours as would like to keep one called MJ, but might have to see what Tia has with her being a Tabby


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

ok whens tia due do you know? i love it when all the kittens are being born


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

she could have another 2 or three they often have a bit of a rest for about twenty minutes then start again its like they empty one uterine horn then the other one starts to contract. well done both of you !!!!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

purrlover said:


> ok whens tia due do you know? i love it when all the kittens are being born


nope unsure as rescued them both...iv just felt her and there is at least 2 more yipeeeeeeeee


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

mypets said:


> nope unsure as rescued them both...iv just felt her and there is at least 2 more yipeeeeeeeee


awww im so excited for you .... you could be in for a long night even if they are all born .. i wouldnt want to go to bed!!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

proud mummy with her 3 new babies..


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations on the new babies! Looking forward to seeing how many more pop out! xx


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> Congratulations on the new babies! Looking forward to seeing how many more pop out! xx


i now aint it exciting .. cant wait till its my turn ! lol


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Woo hoo!!!!! Finally! Well done Selecta...good luck for the rest! Awwwww im soooooo excited xx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

contracting again


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

4th...8.47pm...black...boy


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

nice mixture of boys and girls .... another black one..


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

They are all gorgeous...the last black actually looks like a grey now hes drying...

shes resting now..not sure if she has another one in there or not..


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

My bet is on 5 kittens in total.

They all look sooo cute.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

contracting again


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

5th...9.34pm...black and white...girl


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations My Pets on the furbabies. Hope they are all ok. Well done Selecta.

Anymore expected?


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Congratulations My Pets on the furbabies. Hope they are all ok. Well done Selecta.
> 
> Anymore expected?


Thats a rap


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_*yey selecta....well dont and congratulations to you both xx*_


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

cant wait to see the pics of them all together


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

mypets said:


> Thats a rap


Until Tia starts contractions of course. Can we have a Tia diary please?


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

well done the pair of you do you think she will have anymore???


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Until Tia starts contractions of course. Can we have a Tia diary please?


yes will have to start a tia diary..


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

kazijay said:


> well done the pair of you do you think she will have anymore???


no more i dont think...


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

selecta is now feeding her new babies...i will start a new thread with all the pictures...thanks everyone...


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I cannot believe I missed it all.  well done MyPets and Selecta.

Just off to read your other thread I MISSED!:wink5:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

congratulations, sorry i missed it, have had no power since monday, but they are generous and have given me three hours of electric to check your thread now 
well done selecta xx


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

O I missed it! 

Well done to you and Selecta. the fur babies look _sooo_ sweet  x


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Lol....Fabulous reading!


----------

